
George Pólya – How to Solve It (1945) - vinchuco
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Solve_It
======
greenyoda
Many years ago, I read that Microsoft was giving a copy of this book to all
their newly hired programmers. I think that this connection with programming
was what prompted me to buy the book.

